# Twinstar 600SA spread, 60cm lights on 80cm tanks generally



## MWood (23 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 

Apologies if this has been covered already, but I couldn’t quite find the info I was after by searching. 

I’m looking to get a 80x45x35cm tank made up for a low tech project I have in mind. Does anyone have an experience using a 600SA on an aquarium of this length? I’m sure coverage will be fine widthways, but concerned about limiting plant choice through having dark corners. 

It would be possible to up the length to 90cm to have access to the 900s, though I’m not sure if the extra tank and stand fabrication cost is really worth it given that it’s a low energy set up anyway.

Anyway, any photos of 60cm lights on 80cm tanks would be extremely helpful to see! 

Thanks


----------



## Nuno Gomes (23 Nov 2019)

I do not have any pictures of this kind of setup by I know this has been done and recommended by my LFS, so you should be fine as long as you dont have demanding plants near the edges of the aquascape. And just a little curiosity, I was doing a video at my lfs testing PAR ratings for several known light fixtures, and a 600SA hung around 10cm above a water column of about 35cm does about 172par at the substrate level, so you will be fine. I can share the video later if you dont mind it being in Portuguese.


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Nov 2019)

60 cm twinstar EA ON A 80CM tank


----------



## GlenD (23 Nov 2019)

A 60cm light on a 80cm tank has a 10cm gap each side..

I have a 90cm Twinstar on a 94x45x45, the light is only like 15cm wide. So thee is a 15+cm gap in-front of and behind the light. It lights everything perfectly.   

Also, as yours will be a low tech tank, you'll not be able to run the light 100% or you increase the distance from the water, this will greatly increase the spread.


----------



## MWood (24 Nov 2019)

Thanks all, very helpful indeed.


----------



## Thumper (24 Nov 2019)

I got a 60cm WRGB light hanging on top of a 80cm tank. You can see it over here.
I think its fine, as leds have a high radiation angle.


----------

